# 10Top Casa De Playas 2005



## luisjr20 (Oct 22, 2005)

*1 - Enrique Ciriani*

























*2 - Ruth Alvarado*

























*3 - Crousse & Barclay*

























*4 - Emilio Soyer*

























*5 - David Mutal*

























*6 - David Mutal*

























*7 - Pestana & Sevillano*

















*8 - Juan Carlos Doblado*

























*9 - Juan Carlos Domenack*

























*10 - Richard Malachowski*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buen trabajo!!

Hace algùn tiempo hice un thread sobre la casa X, M y B de Crousse & Barclay
en Cañete. 

Este es un thread excelente que muestra arquitectura, paisajismo, texturas, recubrimientos, estilos, detalles ornamentales, aluminio y vidrio, paredes y niveles flotantes. Nada que hace que cada dìa me gusta mas el hormigòn visto.

Muy bueno el thread


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

me quedo con la quinta casa aunque esta foto me tenga más que alucinado


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

lindas casas, q bueno q en Perú se apueste por esta arquitectura tambien, me ha sorprendido gratamente.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*excelente thread !!!!!    
Todas las casas muy bonitas.....
Creo q la casa 6 no es de David Mutal sino de Javier Artadi.... lo se por q salio publicada en Architectural Record de hace 2 meses. Buen trabajo... *


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

woow, se parecen a las casas de la region de coquimbo. están espectaculares esas casas, me gustaria vivir ahi.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermosas casas, la 5 muy buenaaaa


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

lindas casas, excelente thread!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy bonitas , peor cuanot costaraaaaaannnnn


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonitas casas, la cuarta casa queda en Palillos (km 116) a dos terrenos de la casa de mi tío que es increíble también.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me fascina ese estilo. Muy bonitas todas.


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

Que bellezas de casas las que nos presentas luisjr20 , magnifico thread


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sueño con una casa de playa, pero con una que esté a un buen desnivel de la orilla.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta tendencia de diseño de casas en la playa me encanta y con esos enormes ambientes iluminados permiten una enorme conexion con el ambiente natural exterior permitiendo sensaciones agradables !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonitas casas, pero para mi gusto demasiado rectas.


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Depas de playa*










Esta foto la tome en Mejia - Arequipa. Son unos depas a las orillas del mar.

Espero les guste.

Saludos


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Lindo ..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Està bien chèvere!!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

tengo entendido que Mejia tiene un desarrollo interesante,es como el Asia del sur,obviamente mucho menos desarrollado que Asia.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

mmm una correccion la que sale como segunda casa de mutal no es de el sino de javier artadi, de ahi un comentario sobre la casa santillana de henri ciriani en playa escondida, visualmente la casa es muy interesante, con esta idea de le corbu no, pero que tan eficiente es? ahi es donde los arquitectos tenemos que pensar, neustras creaciones no solo deben verse bien tb deben funcionar, esta fachada acristalada es totalmente incomoda, en la revista obvio se ven muy bien pero cuanto sufriran en verano adentro, mayormente la he visto con cerramiento adicional, tratare de traerles una foto como se ve la casa en uso


----------

